# Ceramic Sharpening Stone Care and Use



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have been recomended to use the stone dry and to clean, by washing with soapy water. Any tips for use and maintainance?


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I keep a couple in my carving toolbox and lubricate them with clear tap water when using instead of using dry. Other than that I only scrub them with soapy water and a surgical scrub brush when they turn black with metal particles. That is all I have ever done and it works satisfactory for me.


----------



## santawitler (Aug 13, 2011)

I have two in my carving kit, I have used them both dry and with water. If they get real dirty, I use detergent and boil them for a bit to open the pores on the stones.. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## BigJimAK (May 22, 2009)

Wingate,

No matter the brand, whether ceramic or water stone, you should flatten them regularly… as in before each use, to ensure you're getting a flat finish on your tool. Actually, if doing prolonged sharpening such as flattening a plane back, you may need several flattenings to get a really good surface.

You'll see demonstrations of this if you check out DVDs from folks like David Charlesworth or Rob Cosman, or on Rob's "Online Hand Took Workshop" site. http://robcosman.memberlodge.com/


----------

